# hi



## bobanell (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi my names bob from london,im very new to mantids i dont even understand the l size system lol. My bro in law got into them and bought me 1 for a pressie and like 1 of the members sig says its crept up on me and taken over lol  .

at the moment ive got a peacock nympth called naboo wich is about an inch long its body (no idea on L stage lol) and a adult chinese wich is about 3inchs called stumpy.

on my wishlist at the mo are a wide armed and a orchid.

thats about it lol im not very good at these if u wanna know anything just ask lol


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2008)

Welcome


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum from OHIO! not only did it crawl on you, it crawled into your heart!


----------



## collinchang635 (Sep 15, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Mantids hatch as L1 and go up to L2 when they molt. They go up an 'L' every time they molt.


----------



## OGIGA (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome!


----------

